# Best Commuter Bike Helmets



## paul.harris.948 (Apr 21, 2015)

It appears the author may be out of touch with the average person that commutes by bike. They are probably more likely to go to Walmart and buy something from $20-$60. Seeing an article that finds good protection with some ventilation in that price range would be more appropriate.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

On this sub-forum. it's just plugging stuff for advertisers. Last month, they were pushing $1200 Speedplay pedals....


----------

